# how long can you store wood pellets



## glenc0322 (Jan 9, 2012)

I was just wondering how long you can store wood pellets if they are kept dry in a basement


----------



## TLHinCanada (Jan 9, 2012)

I would guess if they are dry and the humidity is not excessive a long time.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jan 9, 2012)

TLHinCanada said:
			
		

> I would guess if they are dry and the humidity is not excessive a long time.




I would have to agree...What could go wrong other than moisture and mouses???


----------



## Bank (Jan 9, 2012)

I burned the last 3/4 ton of CleanFire hardwoods from October of 2008 last month. I kept them in my garage all that time and they burned as good as the day I bought them. As mentioned before; as long as they stay dry and no "critters" get at'em they should last a while.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 9, 2012)

Just ship any of those pellets past their use by date to us pigs and we will see they are properly disposed of.

I have a 1.5 ton skid of LGs from fall 2009 sitting in the far corner of my garage it will be sometime next season at the earliest before I can get to them and I'm not worried one bit they are wrapped and dry.


----------



## Cincinnati Kid (Jan 9, 2012)

I've burned some that were six years old that were stored in my basement.  I had no issues with these whatsoever.


----------



## TLHinCanada (Jan 11, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:
			
		

> Just ship any of those pellets past their use by date to us pigs and we will see they are properly disposed of.
> 
> I have a 1.5 ton skid of LGs from fall 2009 sitting in the far corner of my garage it will be sometime next season at the earliest before I can get to them and I'm not worried one bit they are wrapped and dry.



Yes I am sorry for previous comments, pellets only have a shelf life of 6 months.  Fortunately for you I run a disposal depot if the transportation costs aren't out of line I will dispose of them for you.  If the transportation costs are to much I have contacts in your state that will help you.  PM me if you are worried.


----------



## Petewood159 (Jan 11, 2012)

SmokeyTheBear said:
			
		

> Just ship any of those pellets past their use by date to us pigs and we will see they are properly disposed of.
> 
> I have a 1.5 ton skid of LGs from fall 2009 sitting in the far corner of my garage it will be sometime next season at the earliest before I can get to them and I'm not worried one bit they are wrapped and dry.


LOL !


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 11, 2012)

TLHinCanada said:
			
		

> SmokeyTheBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh nos, I also have two ton of MWP from December 2010 and two tons of Cubex from July 2010.  Poor me 5.5 tons well past their best use dates.  Tell me are they all going to go poof or are they going to stink up my garage?

Now what about the other 9 ton that are also more than 6 months old since I got them last spring.  Man am I in a bad fix.  My garage is going to stink and I'm going to be cold.

Hint for anyone reading this thread, kept dry pellet life is long.


----------



## curtthegreat (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm sure ironpony does not want to hear anything about a low shelf life on pellets :bug:


----------



## Bank (Jan 11, 2012)

Apparently y'all didn't read the Surgeon General's warning about using outdated (more than 12 months) pellets! May cause cancer in labratory animals, birth defects, deafness, blindness, muscle aches and hoards of other ailments.

Best leave them buy the curb and I will take them to my special place for outdated and unwanted little pellets, I promise to take good care of them and keep them close to my Harman, ehhh I mean heart, yeah, that's it my heart!!  I would never through elderly pellets into a blazing inferno.


----------



## 76brian (Jan 11, 2012)

offjack said:
			
		

> I'm sure ironpony does not want to hear anything about a low shelf life on pellets :bug:



Seriously.

It really would be a shame if someone were to unleash the fury of a thousand hungry mice near his aging stash :evilgrin:


----------



## 76brian (Jan 11, 2012)

Bank said:
			
		

> Apparently y'all didn't read the Surgeon General's warning about using outdated (more than 12 months) pellets! May cause cancer in labratory animals, birth defects, deafness, blindness, muscle aches and hoards of other ailments.



Oh crap, pigs are lab animals!


----------



## urkiddin (Jan 11, 2012)

I keep them in the fridge next to the veggie bin.


----------



## stellep (Jan 12, 2012)

If you have any Okies, Barefoots, Somersets and the like, they will not last.  Please leave them at the curb by your house.  Infernos and Penningtons last forever.  Please keep them in your stash.  Repeat, do not leave them at the curb.


----------



## greg13 (Jan 12, 2012)

"Apparently yâ€™all didnâ€™t read the Surgeon Generalâ€™s warning about using outdated (more than 12 months) pellets! May cause cancer in labratory animals, birth defects, deafness, blindness, muscle aches and hoards of other ailments."

The worst part of that statement is that I could believe that the government WOULD actually spend millions of dollars to study it


----------

